# Tax in USA



## Russell26 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi All, I am about to come to live in the USA with work but I need to work out my monthly outgoings. What percentage of my salary do I put aside to pay tax? I have no idea at all. Appreciate help. Thanks Russell


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on lots of things, especially the level of your salary. Actually, your employer will withhold income taxes at a rate determined by what you request - based on number of dependents you claim and if you want them to take a little extra. You then settle up at the end of the year when you file your tax return.

I've heard a figure bandied about that runs 20 - 30%, though that includes income tax, state tax and benefits like health insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

To get a rough idea, here is a take home pay calculator that also adjusts for state taxes. (US workers pay Federal income tax, state income tax and can vary widely, and sometimes local income taxes. There is also the Social Security and Medicare taxes. You can also adjust for marital status and number of federal allowances (the number of family members including yourself in the US). You won't check the "I am exempt from" boxes...

Salary Paycheck Calculator - Payroll Calculators | SurePayroll


----------



## Russell26 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks very much indeed


----------

